# How much could I sell this iMac for?



## simmons (Jul 8, 2009)

It was $1500 when I got it in Christmas 07

Model Name:	iMac
Model Identifier:	iMac7,1
Processor Name:	Intel Core 2 Duo
Processor Speed:	2.4 GHz
Number Of Processors:	1
Total Number Of Cores:	2
L2 Cache:	4 MB
Memory:	2 GB
Chipset Model:	ATI,RadeonHD2600
Type:	Display
Bus:	PCIe
PCIe Lane Width:	x16
Resolution:	1680 x 1050
Depth:	32-bit Color
Core Image:	Hardware Accelerated
Main Display:	Yes
Mirror:	Off
Online:	Yes
Quartz Extreme:	Supported
Built-In:	Yes


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Look for what they go for on ebay, that's the best thing to do. If there is someone in mind that wants to buy it, then $1200 is still realistic for that.


----------



## night81cal (Jul 19, 2009)

my guess would be about $700 to $800.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Macs keep their value for much longer than other PCs. Even a two year old Mac will regularly sell for only a couple hundred dollars off of new list price.


----------



## night81cal (Jul 19, 2009)

sinclair_tm said:


> Macs keep their value for much longer than other PCs. Even a two year old Mac will regularly sell for only a couple hundred dollars off of new list price.


I know that but you can buy a "factory refurbished" iMac Early 09 with 2.66GHz Intel C2D, 2GB RAM and nVidia 9400M for $999. Based on that I would I would say that $700 to $800 is fair.


----------

